# How can I darken my blue?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have um blue but I want a darker shade. I know I could add black oxide but I don't have any and I can't order it at the moment. Is there anything 'household' that I might add to darken it?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wonder what chocolate would do to blue probably not but that is all I can think of house hold or did someone use crayons in soap for color?


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I usually use black oxide...I am wondering if a bit of charcoal would work. The capsule kind, used for poisoning... just empty it first of course. I'm Assuming you have charcoal laying around, lol. It's a little easier to find locally though than black oxide.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, no charcoal but I have heard of using it in soap. WHere does one purchase charcoal locally? Pharm. dept. at Walmart?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't found it at Walmart, but any healthfood type store would probably carry it.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

We wanted blue for our Polo Sport and I wanted it a nice dark blue or an electric blue and we were using the cake colorants wellllllllllllllllllllllll I plopped a whole bunch of blue in there and just a tiny touch of green and the chemical reaction with the lye it turned this peach color and we were like aww man not at all good but went ahead and poured into the mold and through the gelling process and such it morphed back to a blue but it's more of a heather gray almost purple that it really is a true blue........ I'd try a black oxide or one of the blue mica powders my experience coloring soaps usually ends up being the opposite of what I was wanting but you never know sometimes the biggest oops can turn out to be the prettiest bar of soap that everyone likes

Brandi


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I FINALLY got some charcoal. I found it at the grocery store in town. They have a small pharmacy section and have things you won't find elsewhere. I just kept forgetting to check there.

So, I only added a small amount, like the tip of my ice tea spoon, twice. The just poured soap looks perfect. I hope it doesn't darken too much now and stays the way it is. The scent is China Rain and I swirled some green into the dark blue. I love this scent and I think this color combo is perfect.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Yay for finding it (the charcoal that is) and where did you find your China Rain at I've been looking at oregon trails but not sure I really want the scent lol I just want theirs cause they claim as it ages it turns a rosey mauve color.......just wanna try it to see if it really does do that :rofl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got mine from Nature's Garden. It's very nice. I still like it after smelling it all night. (Usually by now I'm sick of it.)


----------

